# What to do except buying somewhere else ?



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

"You get what you pay for" sometimes takes a long time to learn. I too use to hunt down the bargin price and find out it wasn't so cheap after all. For example, Harbor Freight is one of the hardest stores to shop in, as you must decide is the price worth the evident (or not so evident) quality…value analysis depends on personal circumstances …sometimes even emotional.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

A lesson learned…good for you. It seems we all are willing to try something at the cheapest price, hoping it will work. I have three HF trim routers and 12 clamps that are a testament to that thinking, but maybe we need to buy the best we can afford, enjoying it's use. I think I would enjoy using an expensive tool than enjoying the cheap price of a poor one.

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

probally chinese crapy tools and crapy service. life's to short. you made the right choice


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Factories have a certain amount of rejects at the end of the mfg. process, and those go to a holding area and are quarantined.
A company like Busy Bee buys the entire lot at a big discount and puts them up for sale. Thats why you see the great prices. Unfortunately, the product was a reject.
Sometimes it's just scratches or cosmetics, but still a defective product.
I ordered a range hood online that was $300.00 everywhere, but $200.00 at this particular website. When I received it there were scratches all over the top and back. It was usable as it's an under cabinet hood. The front that shows was fine. But it was obviously a reject and sold to this retailer at a deep discount.
Large stores on the Web like Amazon, ABT etc. don't practice this but the Mom & Pop websites do it all the time.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

hay Bigal98. I hear ya. But as you know any man who consideres price only is another mans lawful pray. OR somthing like that. Iv'e gone down that road a few times myself but hopefully never again. One thing you should do though is email the general manager of of Busy Bee and letum know your frustrations. Do it in a professional maner and you may be surprised and get a response. Its worked for me. Measure twice and cut …...... oh the hell with it, buy more stock. grumpy.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

The last coment should have went to Sebastien Ochart and not to BigAl98. my mistake guys, sorry about that.


----------

